
A wonderfully unholy alliance – Linux commands for PowerShell with WSL wrappers - GordonS
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/AWonderfullyUnholyAllianceRealLinuxCommandsForPowerShellWithWSLFunctionWrappers.aspx
======
Havoc
Looking forward to WSL2. But PowerShell is just not for me. Everything about
it is an awkward "I want to be a linux CLI but windows flavour" compromise.

Thank you Microsoft for integrating OpenSSH into powershell though. :)

